# Resurecting rope fish paradise



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

After almost all the fish died and the glass separated, I am working back to having rope fish again. My plants took a beating but they are bouncing back.


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

Have aquired 2 rope fish a flying fox (simensis) and 2 kuhli loaches. Welcome to paradise Thing One and Thing Two.


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

Plant growth is beautiful to watch. My wife wants one more Rope fish.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Rope fish are some of my favorite fish. How big is your tank. Just curious but what did you feed your rope fish? Mine were pretty nocturnal when they got older and mostly got small fish or ghost shrimp or sinking pellets. Unfortunately they both found ways out of the tank at some point.


----------



## stan1973 (Sep 8, 2011)

nesopheus said:


> Have aquired 2 rope fish a flying fox (simensis) and 2 kuhli loaches. Welcome to paradise Thing One and Thing Two.


Are rope fish ok with Kuhli loaches? i'm just interested as I have both in different tanks but am moving fish around and could put them together if they're ok, i just thought rope fish would eat them?


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

stan1973 said:


> Are rope fish ok with Kuhli loaches? i'm just interested as I have both in different tanks but am moving fish around and could put them together if they're ok, i just thought rope fish would eat them?


I have read that Rope fish "may" eat Kuhli loaches. I have also kept kuhlis and rope fish together in a 33gal for 3 years without fatalities. I can see if the kuhlis are small, and the rope fish are big and hungry. I keep guppies for my ropes to eat.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Oct 20, 2009)

nesopheus said:


> Have aquired 2 rope fish a flying fox (simensis) and 2 kuhli loaches. Welcome to paradise Thing One and Thing Two.


flying fox and Siamese algae eaters are totally different fish, are you refering to the flying fox as a SAE?


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

scream-aim-fire said:


> flying fox and Siamese algae eaters are totally different fish, are you refering to the flying fox as a SAE?


Oft confused a Siamese algea eater is sometimes refered to as a flying fox. I can properly identify the fish I want. Crossocheilus Siamensis, Siamesealgea eater, or Siamese flying fox. Not Epalzeorhynchus kallopterus, Flying fox. Both are Cyprininae (subfamily) so they are related and similiar in appearance. They grow to about the same size, both will eat algea. They are discernable by the number of barbels. Cheers:tea:


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

One month after fish were introduced. My three Rope fish are thriving and often show lumps in their bodies indicating the consumption of at least a few of the hundred or so guppies residing in the tank. My Java fern has excesive beard algea and all the old leaves appear dead or dying, although some new growth has shown up. I am amazed at the way my plants have rebounded from the 6 months abandonded in an old 30 gal.


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

Before and after trimming pics

Plus a current pic of my home made aquarium stand.

Luongo the kitchen 5 gallon resident.

The breeder tank.

My next project will be to redo the breeder tank, kicking the colored gravel for river gravel and changing the plants to some favorites from the Rope fish tank.


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

Two month photo. I am concerned that my red dwarf lily has detatched from its bulb. Any predictions?


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

Trying to include a part of the stand in my pics


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

The resurection is complete the picture perfect. I want to thank all those who contributed comments and for all the help given during my major die off. This final leg of my journey after the glass of the tank separated and I worked a full rebuild has been very rewarding. Success is your proof. Welcome to my piece of the Niger river, a home for Erpetoichthys Calabaricus, an El Natural, Rope Fish Paradise.


----------



## tantaMD (Dec 23, 2011)

simply stunning,..


----------

